# Galician: Chuliño and chuliña



## alphaone

I think they are galician.. Help with translation would be great thanks!!


----------



## Michinha

It's Galician. It's a coloquial expression that means something like buddy, but dearer, like guapo in spanish. Honey, swetness, something like this.
Hola chuliño! - Hello Honey! 
I hope I helped


----------



## panjabigator

Do these words also exist in Portuguese?


----------



## Outsider

_Chulo_ exists, but it's not nice at all. _Chulinho_ and _chulinha_ I've never heard.


----------



## jazyk

They make no sense to me, either.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Son de uso moi común nas Rías Baixas, no sur da Galiza. O senso, 'guapo, guapa', e o seu uso nos saúdos está xa explicado.


----------

